# my beginner freelance kit!!! PIC HEAVY!!!



## pretty~nyxie (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok ladies, this is my newly put together freelance kit. Its a work in progress but i feel like im off to a decent start! I hope to fill it up with better product but for now i feel that these will do... I hope you like it and any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!!

My Kit
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00500.jpg

mark. blush palettes
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00505.jpg

eyeshadow palettes (mostly mark. lol)
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00506.jpg

random eyeshadows
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00507.jpg

eyeliners, mascaras, UDPP
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00508.jpg

foundations, CS concealer palette, and mark. pressed powders
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00509.jpg

lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00511.jpg

lip liners and lip glosses
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00514.jpg

essentials
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00515.jpg

more essentials lol
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00518.jpg

my brush belt (elf) and brushes
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00519.jpg

my brushes, lipgloss wands and mascara wands
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g9..._/DSC00520.jpg


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 21, 2009)

You have great stuff,how's the pigmentation on the Mark e/s? TIA


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2009)

Great Kit!!!


----------



## pretty~nyxie (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_You have great stuff,how's the pigmentation on the Mark e/s? TIA_

 
Thanks! they're ok. they're not as pigmented as MAC but as long as you use a primer they work pretty well and they are decently priced.


----------



## Amarie (Sep 22, 2009)

I LOVE your brushes ...


----------



## beautymarkJennG (Sep 22, 2009)

I have all of that mark stuff (cuz I'm a rep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I love their eyeshadows.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 22, 2009)

thats an awesome kit! I have some Mark e/s as well, not quite as many as you though. lol. I do agree with a little primer that they stay on pretty well and the pigment is pretty good. I love the bright green e/s. Forgot what the color was called. I never use them anymore, i'll have to break em out one of these days.


----------



## beautymarkJennG (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah I have to use UDPP with it.


----------



## pretty~nyxie (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks everybody for the nice comments!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 24, 2009)

really nice


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 24, 2009)

does ALL that fit in the Caboodles Train case?


----------



## pretty~nyxie (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_does ALL that fit in the Caboodles Train case?_

 
Amazingly yes! It took some rearranging though...lol

I mean all except the brushes and brush belt!


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 25, 2009)

Great kit!! Makes me want to take pics of mine


----------



## Leven (Sep 25, 2009)

Seems like your off to a great start! I wish you all the luck in your journey on becoming a makeup artist!

If you ever want some HD foundation (or just great foundation in general) try these: Graftobian Makeup Company - Products - Palettes, Wheels and Samplers - Hi Def Glamour Creme Palettes

And this is a very valuable resource for me: Professional Makeup and Cosmetic Product Reviews - IN MY KIT by Kevin James (KJ) Bennett Emmy Award Winning New York City Makeup Artist - Film, Video, Photography

As is this site: ModelMayhem.com - Hair, Makeup & Styling

Good Luck!


----------



## pretty~nyxie (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks YSLGuy! and thanks Leven those sites are great! Do you use the graftobian foundations yourself?  How long do they last? im not too familiar with cream foundation... i'm just afraid that they'll give a cakey look lol.


----------



## Leven (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretty~nyxie* 

 
_Thanks YSLGuy! and thanks Leven those sites are great! Do you use the graftobian foundations yourself? How long do they last? im not too familiar with cream foundation... i'm just afraid that they'll give a cakey look lol._

 
I have only one of the graftobian palettetes (Neutral 1) and let me tell you, im saving up for three more as well as the corrector palette. They are like silk, and very pigmented. I usually apply with a regular makeup sponge you can get at the drugstore, and then powder over it. It lasts for a long time, as far as im concerned.

And about it looking cakey, the key is to know how much to use. Start out with a little and work your way up to the coverage you need. You dont want to apply any more than you need to, thats when makeup starts to look cakey. You could even mix the cream with foundation thinner or a light moisturizer to make it sheerer. the great thing about cream foundauion is that its versatile. The graftobian foundation can go all the way from full coverage, to a very very light tinted moisturizer. 

I hope this little rant was of some help to you lol


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 26, 2009)

great kit! keep up the good work!


----------



## pretty~nyxie (Sep 26, 2009)

Leven by all means rant on!!! I need all the help and advice I can get and you seem to really know ur stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol. thanks for all your help!


----------



## deannario (Sep 27, 2009)

Whata great kit .... : )


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice kit!


----------



## Leven (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretty~nyxie* 

 
_Leven by all means rant on!!! I need all the help and advice I can get and you seem to really know ur stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol. thanks for all your help!_

 
lol your very welcome!


----------



## DanielleG318 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice Kit


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 2, 2009)

great kit
I'm working mine as well, good luck!


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice kit! we have the same traincase!!


----------



## strangeone (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry for being a bit creepy lol, I suppose my username doesn't help either, I'm building a freelance kit myself as well and I love the maybelline superstay foundation, I see that is also what you're using in this current kit. What colors did you get and how well do they mix together. Four colors is perfect and I am as well saving up for the graftobian palettes but need to build first to save some money! I appreciate the help and sorry for being just a few years late on this post


----------

